# Ultra Serious Stuff - Please Vote - Very unhappy Geekymite



## Wanderer (Jun 16, 2007)

Yes, some geek won a naming competition for Krafts new product of a Vegemite and Cream Cheese Mix.
Vegemite - Vegemite Name Me

And just for motivation here's the original jingle
http://www.ozbird.com/oz/OzCulture/oz_culture/vegemite/default.htm

Just for what it's worth, I hit on the last selection for what a lot of kruddy names and maybe *Kruddite* would be good, Kevin no doubt would be over the moon with the publicity so I'll withdraw that one, but a few more
. *Bradmanmite* for Cricket Lovers, or *Bradman Cream*
. *Diggerite* in recognition of Aussie Diggers, likewise *Digger Cream*
. *Creamite*
. *Smoothite*
. *Happymite*

But anyway, have a vote if you like.


----------

